# Samsung Launches the 23-inch 2342BWX Office LCD with 2048x1152 Resolution



## malware (Nov 6, 2008)

Samsung is today adding a new 23-inch 2342BWX widescreen LCD display, that boasts an ultra thin black bezel and a 2048x1152 QWXGA resolution. That's in fact the world's first 23-inch display with such unusual resolution. The 16:9 screen is dedicated for office work and is large enough to fit two A4 pages side by side as well as the vertical Vista Sidebar. Samsung claims that the 2342BWX eliminates the need of a second display in the office, with such a wide resolution it can fit almost everything. Other specs that enrich the monitor even more, include a 20,000:1 dynamic contrast ratio, a 5ms gray-to-gray pixel response time and a very small pixel size (0.249mm). Samsung will launch the display first in Korea for the equivalent of $295 (₩399,000), then it will spread the model across the world. I almost forgot, don't count on receiving the display with the girl from the picture. 





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## panchoman (Nov 6, 2008)

more monitor.. less girl please... 

looks nice though! thats an awesome resolution it can go up to!


----------



## a111087 (Nov 6, 2008)

mm.. nice
 i find it hard to fit two open windows side by side even though i have wide screen, so this is a great idea


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 6, 2008)

malware said:


> then it will spread the model across the world



Wow. These guys don't play around. Release a monitor then mutilate and dispose of the girl who posed for the PR.


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 6, 2008)

El Fiendo said:


> Wow. These guys don't play around. Release a monitor then mutilate and dispose of the girl who posed for the PR.



omg,,


----------



## insider (Nov 6, 2008)

My next monitor.


----------



## Gzero (Nov 6, 2008)

Squashed monitor? No thanks. Girl modeling, yes please! Shes got nice legs. Plus you can tell shes short since she's hardly bigger than the very wide 23". lol


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't 1680 x 1050 fit two a4 pages together side by side.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 6, 2008)

panchoman said:


> more monitor.. less girl please... !



Huh?  I just want to know what's behind window #4


----------



## DaC (Nov 6, 2008)

Sasqui said:


> Huh?  I just want to know what's behind window #4



well...... ask to the girl's boyfriend


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 7, 2008)

@ DaC  Hahahaaaa...!!! if only.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 7, 2008)

So, now you can put two pages side by side. BUT, if it is 11 pt print or smaller it will STILL be very difficult to read. 

Really, the "y" needs to be 1600 to be able to read a normal PDF without scrolling.  I'm really hoping that 2009 with bring out smaller pixel pitch TFTs so that we can get Cinema 30" screen resolutions into a desk (and neck) friendly 22/23" format.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2008)

f**k the screen just give me the girl!

Give me the girl & nobody will get hurt!!! she can come check out my 22" monitor anytime


----------



## TAViX (Nov 7, 2008)

*Monitor the girl*

Can I have the girl on special offer too?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Give me the girl & nobody will get hurt!!! she can come check out my 22" monitor anytime



you know she wants me for my 40".

Now this is an insane screen... beyond 1080P ftw!


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2008)

I really hate how widescreen resolutions are just standard resolutions with the top and bottom chopped off.  My 4:3 monitor does 2048x1536.  I'm still waiting for a "widescreen" LCD that can do better at a similar size.  They should call current "widescreen" "shortscreen"


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I really hate how widescreen resolutions are just standard resolutions with the top and bottom chopped off.  My 4:3 monitor does 2048x1536.  I'm still waiting for a "widescreen" LCD that can do better at a similar size.  They should call current "widescreen" "shortscreen"



theres lots of discussions about that in game forums.

Some game devs (cough, ubisoft) actually think they way you do, and merely cut the top and bottom off (Vert-), instead of adding extra on the sides (Hor+).


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 7, 2008)

Damn that chick is hot. monitor is ok


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah, I remember reading a lot of complaints about Bioshock when it came out and how they did that.  Widescreen should definitely mean extra on the sides IMO.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2008)

with a 20,000:1 contrast ratio, i wonder if this is one of the new LED backlit screens?


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd be really excited if it was one of the LED ones, but I've seen 20,000:1 contrast ratio on monitors before, so idk.  I thought the LED technology could get like 100,000:1


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I'd be really excited if it was one of the LED ones, but I've seen 20,000:1 contrast ratio on monitors before, so idk.  I thought the LED technology could get like 100,000:1



the highest 22" screen i've seen was a 3000:1 and that was a dynamic contrast. You may be thinking of plasma televisions.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2008)

Nope, I just looked on newegg and saw ~5 21"+ monitors with 20,000:1.  Saw one that was 50,000:1.


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 7, 2008)

All the guys drooling over the girl that are over 17






I wouldnt wanna try gaming at that native res.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 7, 2008)

Gaming at that res isn't an issue because it's not targeted at gamers.  It's for office or workstation use where you would typically benefit from having two monitors.  So this is meant to be a better alternative to having two monitors.

Personally, I wouldn't mind having a couple of these stacked for my project studio.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2008)

i'd get it just to watch movies on.

Side note, it should scale relatively well, being 16:9. You'd have 1280x720 and 1920x1080, hopefully without distorting too much.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 7, 2008)

PP Mguire said:


> All the guys drooling over the girl that are over 17



whats wrong with drooling over girls that are over 17???? their perfectly legal & also im sure this girl here is in her early 20's - many Japanese females are pretty petite also thus most of the time looking younger then they actually are since they tend to eat a lot more healthily then westerners. nothing peadobear about that.

one of my uncles got engaged to a girl i swear was younger then me (im 23) but it turned out she was older then me by a good few years.


----------



## iStink (Nov 7, 2008)

will it still look alright if you game at 1440?


----------



## PP Mguire (Nov 7, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> whats wrong with drooling over girls that are over 17???? their perfectly legal & also im sure this girl here is in her early 20's - many Japanese females are pretty petite also thus most of the time looking younger then they actually are since they tend to eat a lot more healthily then westerners. nothing peadobear about that.
> 
> one of my uncles got engaged to a girl i swear was younger then me (im 23) but it turned out she was older then me by a good few years.



The girl looks younger than 17, i was saying that to any GUY over 17 here. And i gave it the seal of approval.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2008)

iStink said:


> will it still look alright if you game at 1440?



1440x900? thats a 16:10 resolution (PC) not 16:9, like this screen. it'd have to stretch.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 9, 2008)

i want it booth


----------



## paulo7 (Nov 16, 2008)

is there any specific sub forum for monitors?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2008)

paulo7 said:


> is there any specific sub forum for monitors?



no, just throw any questions into general hardware.


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Dec 22, 2008)

_**follow up**_

Here's a snapshot I just took on my 2343BWX in Crysis: 






desktop space is more than abundant as well:






The colors on this monitor are absolutely stunning once fine-tuned with Samsung's MagicTune Premium utility.  In my opinion, 16:9 is DEFINITELY the way to go for gaming.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 22, 2008)

AuDioFreaK39 said:


> _**follow up**_
> 
> Here's a snapshot I just took on my 2343BWX in Crysis:
> 
> ...



shit that looks nice


----------



## iStink (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah that looks awesome.  How bad of a hit does crysis take at that resolution though?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 22, 2008)

Actually, interesting related questions are: 

1./ What resolutions (other than native) can this monitor drive?
2./ How well does it scale? e.g. picture quality at 1024x576, 1536x864 (?), 1600x900
3./ Can you get any games to run at these funky resolutions? If not, at which resolutions?


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Dec 22, 2008)

Well for anyone wondering, I do in fact play at the native 2048x1152 resolution.  If you want to compare the framerates to anything, you can compare to 1920x1200 resolution, as the pixel count is almost the same.  As far as performance goes, I am using a single GTX 280 as of right now but will be upgrading to a GTX 295 shortly in January.  Crysis runs at around 33fps on Very High + tweaks, and Warhead gives me around 7 - 10fps more.  However, it becomes unplayable after the island freezes over.  :shadedshu Call of Duty: World at War on the other hand runs like a dream.  The FPS are more than solid (haven't even bothered to check because everything is smooth) on max settings, and the 16:9 aspect ratio of this monitor really makes everything stand out.  Fallout 3 plays fairly nicely, although it dips under the 30fps mark a few times.

With that said, I would recommend at least a GTX 260 Core 216 SLI setup (if not a GTX 295) for this monitor.

In addition, if you really really really really want to get the most out of this thing, I would highly suggest using the Samsung MagicTune Premium color calibration utility to adjust your monitor's lighting settings so that it displays naturally in the given room.  Here's how it works:

http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/9264/img0668fj0.jpg

Aplogies for the image quality, but basically if you notice, there is a square in the center of the screen that is slightly off-color from the rest of the screen.  The idea is to move the slider at the bottom to make the square as close as possible to the color of the rest of the screen.  Once you've done this 7 times for the different shades of grey shown at the bottom, your monitor will then be calibrated and will look its absolute finest.In my personal experience, I have found that setting the color settings in NVIDIA Control Panel to the following will give the most optimal results (at least for my room ):

NVIDIA Control Panel Settings:

Brightness:  45%
Digital Vibrance:  25%
Contrast:  50%
Gamma:  50%


Monitor settings:

Brightness:  100%
Contrast:  75%
MagicBright:  Custom
Image Sharpness:  60%
Color Tone:  Custom
RGB:  all sliders at 50%
Gamma:  Mode 1


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Dec 22, 2008)

Well for anyone wondering, I do in fact play at the native 2048x1152 resolution.  If you want to compare the framerates to anything, you can compare to 1920x1200 resolution, as the pixel count is almost the same.  As far as performance goes, I am using a single GTX 280 as of right now but will be upgrading to a GTX 295 shortly in January.  Crysis runs at around 33fps on Very High + tweaks, and Warhead gives me around 7 - 10fps more.  However, it becomes unplayable after the island freezes over.  :shadedshu Call of Duty: World at War on the other hand runs like a dream.  The FPS are more than solid (haven't even bothered to check because everything is smooth) on max settings, and the 16:9 aspect ratio of this monitor really makes everything stand out.  Fallout 3 plays fairly nicely, although it dips under the 30fps mark a few times.

With that said, I would recommend at least a GTX 260 Core 216 SLI setup (if not a GTX 295) for this monitor.

In addition, if you really really really really want to get the most out of this thing, I would highly suggest using the Samsung MagicTune Premium color calibration utility to adjust the monitor's lighting settings so that it displays naturally in the given room.  Here's how it works:

http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/9264/img0668fj0.jpg

Apologies for the image quality, but basically if you notice, there is a square in the center of the screen that is slightly off-color from the rest of the screen.  The idea is to move the slider at the bottom to make the square as close as possible to the color of the rest of the screen.  Once you've done this 7 times for the different shades of grey shown at the bottom, your monitor will then be calibrated and will look its absolute finest.  In my personal experience, I have found that setting the color settings in NVIDIA Control Panel to the following will give the most optimal results (at least for my room):

NVIDIA Control Panel Settings:

Brightness:  45%
Digital Vibrance:  25%
Contrast:  50%
Gamma:  50%


Monitor settings:

Brightness:  100%
Contrast:  75%
MagicBright:  Custom
Image Sharpness:  60%
Color Tone:  Custom
RGB:  all sliders at 50%
Gamma:  Mode 1





lemonadesoda said:


> Actually, interesting related questions are:
> 
> 1./ What resolutions (other than native) can this monitor drive?
> 2./ How well does it scale? e.g. picture quality at 1024x576, 1536x864 (?), 1600x900
> 3./ Can you get any games to run at these funky resolutions? If not, at which resolutions?




I haven't even bothered to try, as I don't care to play in anything but the native resolution. 

I do know, however, that NFS: Undercover does not like to play nicely at 2048x1152.  No matter what registry settings I alter or .ini files I change, the resolution always sets itself to 1920x1080.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 22, 2008)

Can you snap some shots from an angle?


----------



## kysg (Dec 22, 2008)

Where do they sell these anyways??

Oh yea and I think that girl looks ugly but that's just me.


----------



## mullered07 (Dec 22, 2008)

malware said:


> Samsung is today adding a new 23-inch 2342BWX widescreen LCD display, that boasts an ultra thin black bezel and a 2048x1152 QWXGA resolution. That's in fact the world's first 23-inch display with such unusual resolution. The 16:9 screen is dedicated for office work and is large enough to fit two A4 pages side by side as well as the vertical Vista Sidebar. Samsung claims that the 2342BWX eliminates the need of a second display in the office, with such a wide resolution it can fit almost everything. Other specs that enrich the monitor even more, include a 20,000:1 dynamic contrast ratio, a 5ms gray-to-gray pixel response time and a very small pixel size (0.249mm). Samsung will launch the display first in Korea for the equivalent of $295 (₩399,000), then it will spread the model across the world. I almost forgot, don't count on receiving the display with the girl from the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i swear i said this before but i want one of these monitors, i have seen them going for around £150 and thats damn good for a 22"+ 1080p capable monitor EDIT: wrong one, but equally good price imo


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Dec 22, 2008)

kysg said:


> Where do they sell these anyways??
> 
> Oh yea and I think that girl looks ugly but that's just me.



Well, it's a brand new monitor (released mid-November), and so far the only places I've seen it for sale are Costco and Fry's Electronics.  I got mine at Costco (in store) for $259.99.   




Wile E said:


> Can you snap some shots from an angle?



Sure one sec.


----------



## kysg (Dec 22, 2008)

AuDioFreaK39 said:


> Well, it's a brand new monitor (released mid-November), and so far the only places I've seen it for sale are Costco and Fry's Electronics.  I got mine at Costco (in store) for $259.99.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah dammit and I bought this 21.5in 1080p monitor from newegg for 247.00 dammit.  Hmm yea I will have to try to get one of these.


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Dec 22, 2008)

No HDMI port, but not a deal breaker whatsoever.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks, but I kinda meant I wanted to see how good the viewing angles are. lol.


----------



## kysg (Dec 22, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Thanks, but I kinda meant I wanted to see how good the viewing angles are. lol.



Hmmm thats interesting it looks like every 1080p monitor adopted a similar design except for the front bezel.  It's all the companies just OEM'd out everything and just engraved their company name on the back.


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Dec 22, 2008)

kysg said:


> Hmmm thats interesting it looks like every 1080p monitor adopted a similar design except for the front bezel.  It's all the companies just OEM'd out everything and just engraved their company name on the back.



Don't forget this one is 1152p.


----------

